# Where To Sell Fresh Tuna??



## NoRegrets (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello all. I am new to the forum. I have geared up my boat with commercial HMS to catch and sell fresh tuna. I thought I had it all figured out until it came to the part of actually selling the fish. I went out and my first catch I was offered $1.50 per lb. Needless to say all of my friends and family ate fresh tuna for about a week. I will not sell it for that. Ive spent a lot of money and time getting everything together to make this happen and im just looking for a honest shake and some direction of who to talk to. Any info would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*tuna*

check your PM


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Probably shoulda checked the market before you made the investment. Fresh tuna means nothing around here. Most restaurants buy their tuna IQF steaks for around $4 lb. Most I've ever gotten is $3lb for cores. I've heard of $7lb before but can't verify it.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

But the guys on Wicked Tuna.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Markets sell it fer 12-14 a lb so I'm not sure why you couldn't actually get 1/2 that??? I have no clue but if its only a few bucks a lb, dern what a mark up!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Yellowfins...? If they grade #1 they should bring top dollar.....Blackfins and non grader yellowfins are not gonna bring much.....


----------



## NoRegrets (Apr 21, 2014)

aaahhh Well I had a guy that offered me $7 lb but I cam e in and he said he didn't have his permit to buy tuna and offered me 1.50$. He says he has it now but I don't want to deal with unhonest people. Perdido Seafood is where it was. ANyhow Number ones I would like to get 7-8 and smaller fish id take 4.50-5. Yellowfin is what im asking about. I would either eat or chunk with blacks. Joe Pattie only buys frozen tuna from who knows who for $2 per lb. Im looking into what I need to wholesale it and to sell it to the public. IDk. Its like any other start-up business though. Got to overcome obstacles. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where do you fish out of? Boat name, business name? Getting to know people a little more may open a few more doors for you. 4 posts and nothing to even know where or who you are? That's just me, but......


----------



## NoRegrets (Apr 21, 2014)

Im in Perdido Key. Boat is a 53ft Hatteras. Name "No Regrets" Business name is Viking Fishing and Charters LLC. I grew up in Orange Beach Al. I love to fish and trying to make a go at carving a living out of it.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Give Williams Seafood a call, they operate the dock just past Patti's, and they buy a lot of seafood. (850) 432-4192


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

so if J.P.'s is selling frozen tuna, where does person go to buy fresh/never frozen tuna in Pcola?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess Williams or Perdido seafood?


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

No-one is even gonna fool with it if it's less than 40lbs headed gutted, and it would depend on what grade the meat was for price.


----------



## NoRegrets (Apr 21, 2014)

Joe pattie is frozen and perdido seafood is frozen. I've yet to find one dealer in actual fresh non frozen yellowfin tuna... therein lies my issue.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

TeaSea said:


> so if J.P.'s is selling frozen tuna, where does person go to buy fresh/never frozen tuna in Pcola?


You buy it under the table or catch it yourself.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Florida’s coastal waters are home to thousands of marine species, and the majority of these species have no specific regulations with regard to bag limits, size limits, gear restrictions or closed seasons. These species are often referred to as “unregulated species,” although the name can be a bit misleading. State law provides that for any marine species that does not have specific regulations, harvesting more than 100 pounds or two fish (whichever is the greater amount) constitutes a commercial quantity and requires a commercial license. This means the recreational harvest limit for any unregulated species is 100 pounds or two organisms if the combined weight of the two organisms exceeds 100 pounds.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Examples of "unregulated species" include; Ladyfish, bonito, great barracuda, white grunt, southern stingray, gulf kingfish (whiting), pinfish, Atlantic croaker, jack crevalle, cero mackerel, hardhead catfish, gafftopsail catfish, and blackfin tuna.


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

TeaSea said:


> so if J.P.'s is selling frozen tuna, where does person go to buy fresh/never frozen tuna in Pcola?


Maria's seafood sells fresh tuna. They sell it for retail and to most of the restaurants in the area.


----------



## NoRegrets (Apr 21, 2014)

Well they don't buy fresh tuna even #1's soooo I don't know man. And I'm lost with the unregulated catch 2 or 100lbs stuff. What does all that mean? I have every federal and state permit and license to catch and sell fish. I appriciate all the help here everyone. So far I've tryed everything listed. I called marias and the guy told me they only buy frozen tuna and that me trying to sell fresh tuna in Pensacola was crazy lol. I'm going to make it happen I just haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Cut out the middle man and sell directly to the restaurants.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Kim said:


> Cut out the middle man and sell directly to the restaurants.


+1. Start calling around


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

And from the boat by the whole fish to those that want it! They do that in Galveston from the shrimp boats. Just have to let folks know when you are going to arrive at the docks.

Sent using taptalk


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

BTW, welcome to the forum. You will get lots of helpful advice.....


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I guarantee you there's a market, you just gotta find your niche. First and foremost, don't listen to the folks that tell you it can't be done or that there's no market. With the right attitude and a lot of hard work, you can make a go of most anything. Hell, it's the American dream.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Hell like some folks already said you would have a good market RIGHT HERE and then word of mouth would be INSANE. Post what you caught, and when it is available for sale and pick up and your phone will be blowing up with "Thank you for the fresh Tuna, my aunt and uncle would like X-amount of lbs". You can do this bud, you just might be the next big thing !


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

NoRegrets said:


> Well they don't buy fresh tuna even #1's soooo I don't know man. And I'm lost with the unregulated catch 2 or 100lbs stuff. What does all that mean? I have every federal and state permit and license to catch and sell fish. I appriciate all the help here everyone. So far I've tryed everything listed. I called marias and the guy told me they only buy frozen tuna and that me trying to sell fresh tuna in Pensacola was crazy lol. I'm going to make it happen I just haven't figured it out yet.


If you have FP just fish for snapper much easier!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Let a relative get a SWPL and couldn't they buy it from you and then sell it to restaurants, the public, etc?


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

noregrets you are full of ship


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

and isay once again bullship who are you FWC


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually that's all need is a valid PL since it's a non-regulated fish. But to sell to restaurant you need a valid wholesale license.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

pelagic BS


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

You just dont ship and fall back into the tuna business


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sorry let me re-phrase my statement. If you have a valid PL with endorsement + FRP+ IFQ then you could fish for snapper.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I ain't gonna touch this one, better read or ask a FWC officer get the CORRECT regulations on selling and handling of seafood before you get arrested.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep you are gonna have to become a salesman and make the sell, or else no one will know you exist. The restruant a will have rules and regs they have to follow I'm sure. If you adhear to that, you should be able to find some business. But not to say it's gonna be real profitable making a 200 miles round trip in a 53 foo boat. But I really don't know because I have no experience at what your doing either. Good luck


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

Check with Sextons and Harbor Docks seafood markets in Destin


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

mulletmeat said:


> You just dont ship and fall back into the tuna business


This seems a bit odd to me too. I would think that someone who intends to start a business catching and selling tuna would make sure that they had a market for it first. That would be the first step, not the last step.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

There are shrimpers who sell from their boat or their house. Is this not allowed with fish also?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rickpcfl said:


> This seems a bit odd to me too. I would think that someone who intends to start a business catching and selling tuna would make sure that they had a market for it first. That would be the first step, not the last step.


53 Hatt isn't exactly the commercial tuna boat of choice. Sounds like he already was fishing for them and decided to get his permit.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I was beginning to suspect this was a BS thread. 
This is found on Sun Biz:

Florida Limited Liability Company
VIKING FISHING AND CHARTERS LLC
Filing Information
Document Number
L13000145865
FEI/EIN Number
NONE
Date Filed
10/16/2013
State
FL
Status
ACTIVE
Effective Date
10/10/2013


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

bakbone said:


> Actually that's all need is a valid PL since it's a non-regulated fish. But to sell to restaurant you need a valid wholesale license.


I'm sorry I stand to be corrected. Tuna is very much regulated. You have to possess an HMS even for rec. harvest. But you do have to possess a valid PL with endorsement for commercial harvest. Catch um up man hope everything works out.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

This story sounds fishy to me. Don't you think fueling a 53 hatteras will cut into your profits a little bit?


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm a salesman for a large food producer, with one boat you need to develop a very specific sales plan & strategy to sell your limited supply of product. Unfortunately the days of selling our excess catch are long gone, as it was as simple as pulling up to the seafood market on the way home or making a few calls to friends in restaurant business. Federal regulation put an end to that. 

You should check out the new farmers market in Foley, this might be the perfect venue for you to sell direct to the consumer. They are looking for vendors. http://www.coastalalabamamarket.com

I sure miss the days of covering all my trip expenses with the sale of my excess catch. Those were the days.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> And from the boat by the whole fish to those that want it! They do that in Galveston from the shrimp boats. Just have to let folks know when you are going to arrive at the docks.
> 
> Sent using taptalk


I have bought fresh live shrimp at the docks in Charleston, S.C. Also in Bellingham, Washington. You could also buy fresh fish and crabs both places. I would love it if there was a place like that here.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

bakbone said:


> Actually that's all need is a valid PL since it's a non-regulated fish. But to sell to restaurant you need a valid wholesale license.


what about HACCP ? FDA inspection ? Health Dept Inspection ?
DOT vehicle license and Inspection, NMFS dealers license
sales tax audits.....yadda,yadda,yadda,yadda

Liability Insurance

processing and distribution is a big ball of wax


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah I hear ya! I don't sell to restaurants so yeah "all that"


----------



## NoRegrets (Apr 21, 2014)

Negitive people will never have anything. Lol. I'm headed out the pass.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Dang, I question if a fish picture is photo shopped and you guys go all CSI on this guy questioning whether he is legit or not. Hmmmmmmmmmmm Rock on bud, catch em up !


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Grandfather was in the Seafood business for many years and owned multiple seafood shops. Back then about 20 years ago, a fresh fish was entitled by "only frozen once". Then getting it shipped to where ever you are in ice, buying it and cooking it right away when back in the shop. Frozen seafood was anything frozen twice or more.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

NoRegrets said:


> Negitive people will never have anything. Lol. I'm headed out the pass.


Give us a report bro!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

So...did you catch any?


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

* SELLING TUNAS​* Atlantic tunas may be sold only by fishermen permitted in commercial Atlantic tunas categories and​ only to federally-permitted dealers, with the exception of BAYS tunas landed by HMS Commercial​ Caribbean Small Boat permit holders.​334 BAYS tunas landed by HMS Commercial Caribbean Small​
Boat permit holders may be sold to dealers and non-dealers.​335 Dealers can obtain a tuna dealer permit​
by contacting the Northeast Region Permit Office at (978) 281-9370.


law looks pretty clear.. you can only sell to federally permitted dealers....

rich


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

My dad used to sell some but he was a full blown commercial fisherman. Saltwater products license, reef fish permit, restricted species endorsement, snapper IFQ, grouper IFQ, boat had a vessel monitoring system, and God knows whatever else confusing and horribly implemented federal licensing nightmares. He wasn't just some guy in a sport boat trying to sell a few fish.

American Seafood used to buy them but that was before Ivan blew it away. Pattis would buy them but they came in with a bunch of snapper and grouper that he was more interested in. He sold the most to Venice Seafood in Venice, LA. Back when the Japanese economy was bumping, they had people that would grade the fish at the dock. The fisherman were paid fairly well for high grade fish and the fish were flown to Japan to be sold by the gram I believe. I have no idea where the market for them is now but I guess you are finding out.


----------



## NoRegrets (Apr 21, 2014)

Well I got back yesterday. What a freaking blast! Caught 1280lbs of tuna. Me and one other guy. Only one was under 70lbs. I am a whooped individual and my buddy it was his first time ever in blue water. First 36hrs we didn't even see a fish. Moon wasn't right. Then we found out that some manheden we had was old. Then figured out the generator was putting off a shock in the water. It was like we were a fish deturent. Then when we got everything together it was game on. Saw a whale. Pulled a green stick I bought. Took a while to get tuned but it did OK. As far as selling it. Everyone was closed when I got in.. I'm going to get my permits and all to sell to the public Monday. I have all the stuff I need brothers that always want to be right. I'm very much on top of the rules and regs and I got every duck in a row. To all those who want fresh tuna on my next trip or Monday let me know I'll give you a deal. Any questions feel free to ask. I'll help anybody in the world. Thanks all who had good input and any other info would be appreciated. I don't know how to put up pictures yet. It asked for a URL. I've got some video too. Anyone that wants to be a deckhand let me know. I'll take you fishing!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NoRegrets said:


> Well I got back yesterday. What a freaking blast! Caught 1280lbs of tuna. Me and one other guy. Only one was under 70lbs. I am a whooped individual and my buddy it was his first time ever in blue water. First 36hrs we didn't even see a fish. Moon wasn't right. Then we found out that some manheden we had was old. Then figured out the generator was putting off a shock in the water. It was like we were a fish deturent. Then when we got everything together it was game on. Saw a whale. Pulled a green stick I bought. Took a while to get tuned but it did OK. As far as selling it. Everyone was closed when I got in.. I'm going to get my permits and all to sell to the public Monday. I have all the stuff I need brothers that always want to be right. I'm very much on top of the rules and regs and I got every duck in a row. To all those who want fresh tuna on my next trip or Monday let me know I'll give you a deal. Any questions feel free to ask. I'll help anybody in the world. Thanks all who had good input and any other info would be appreciated. I don't know how to put up pictures yet. It asked for a URL. I've got some video too. Anyone that wants to be a deckhand let me know. I'll take you fishing!


 awesome! I'll go if I can! Post pictures and the video asap!!!! PM me and I'll send you en email, you can email me the pics and I'll out them up for you. Jim


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

No kidding you can get a lot of guys here that would love to bend a rod on some YFT.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super!! Wish I lived close by, I would be at the docks and get some of that for a feast! Hope to catch you in August when I'm down there! Get those pics emailed, I'd like to see some of the action. Thanks.

Sent using taptalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

*emailed pics*

...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's what I'm talk'in 'bout!! Thanks Jim.

Sent using taptalk


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice looking fish.... How many guys can you take out?


----------

